# مصادر تلوث المياه



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*تشير التقديرات الى ان عدد سكان العالم سيرتفع مع حلول العام 2050 الى 12 مليار نسمة، سيسكن نحو 60% منهم في رقعة ساحلية من 60 كلم. ومن شأن الانشطة الزراعية والصناعية اللازمة لخدمة هذا العدد من السكان ان تزيد من الضغوط الهائلة اصلا على المناطق الساحلية الخصبة.*​*التلوث والبحر، كالزيت والماء*

*يُعد التلوث البحري أحد التأثيرات الهامة للنشاط البشري على المحيطات. وهو لا يقتصر على تلوث نفطي ناجم عن حوادث او عمليات تنظيف صهاريج النفط او تفريغها بطريقة غير قانونية. بالرغم من فظاعة منظر البقع النفطية وتاثيرها على البيئة البحرية، الا ان اجمالي كميات النفط التي تشكل البقع ضئيلة مقارنة للملوثات الواردة من مصادر اخرى، وعلى الاخص مياه الصرف الصحي والنفايات الصلبة والصناعية، والمواد المتسربة من مكبات النفايات، ومياه الانسياب السطحي المدني والصناعي، والحوادث، وبقع النفط، والتفجيرات، وعمليات التخلص من النفايات في البحار، وإنتاج النفط، والتعدين، ومبيدات الحشرات والمبيدات الزراعية، وموارد الحرارة المستهلكة، ونفايات المواد المشعة.
*​*
**وتشير التقديرات الى ان مصادر التلوث من اليابسة مسؤولة عن نحو 44% من الملوثات التي تنتهي في البحر بينما تساهم المدخلات (التأثيرات) الجوية بنسبة تقدر بـ 33% من الملوثات. في المقابل يتحمل النقل البحري مسؤولية حوالى 12% من التلوث.*​*البقع الميتة الزاحفة:*

*تتفاوت تأثيرات التلوث كثثيرا فقد يسفر تلوث المواد الغذائية الناشئ من قاذورات المجاري والزراعة عن ظهور "كتلاً" من الطحالب القبيحة التي قد تكون خطيرة في المياه الساحلية. وعندما تنفق هذه "الكتل" وتتحلل، تستهلك كامل الاكسجين الموجود في المياه. وادت هذه الظاهرة في بعض المناطق الى ظهور "بقع الموت الزاحفة" حيث تنخفض نسبة الاكسجين في المياه الى مستويات يستحيل معها استمرار الحياة البحرية. كما يسهم التلوث الصناعي في ظهور هذه البقع حيث تستهلك المواد المرمية في المياه الاكسجين عند تحللها. *​​* الانشطارات النووية الضعيفة*

*تقف عدة مصادر وراء التلوث الاشعاعي في البحر. فتجارب الاسلحة النووية ساهمت تاريخيا بذلك. كما تؤدي عمليات التشغيل العادية لمحطات الطاقة النووية الى تلويث البحر. ولكن الحيز الاكبر من التلوث المشع في المحيطات ينتج من مصانع معالجة الوقود النووي كمصنعي "لا هاغ" في فرنسا و"سيلافيلد" في بريطانيا. وادت هذه النفايات الى انتشار التلوث المشع في مناطق شاسعة تقطنها مختلف الانواع البحرية، حيث أن المواد المشعة التي يتم البحث عنها لإعادة معالجتها يمكن اكتشافها في الطحالب البحرية الممتدة إلى "ساحل غرينلاند الغربي" وبطول ساحل النرويج.*​​*المعادن الثقيلة*


_*قد تنطوي المخلفات الكيميائية الصناعية في المحيطات على عدد هائل من المواد المختلفة. فمن اصل 63 الف من الكيمياويات المعروفة في العالم، يشكل ثلاثة الاف نوع 90% من اجمالي الانتاج. وتطرح في الاسواق سنويا ما قد يصل الى الف** نوع جديد من المنتجات الكيميائية.*_​
* من بين كل هذه المنتجات الكيماوية يندرج نحو 4500 منتج كيماوي تحت فئة التصنيف الأكثر خطورة، وتعرف باسم "الملوثات العضوية الدائمة". هذه الملوثات تقاوم التحلل ولديها القدرة على التراكم في الأنسجة الحية فتؤدي الى خلل هرموني يسبب مشاكل تناسلية وسرطانية وويضرب جهاز المناعة ويعيق نمو الاطفال. هذه الملوثات العضوية قادرة على الانتقال في الهواء الى مسافات بعيدة عن مصدر انبعاثها. نتيجة لذلك، ، فإن شعب الإسكيمو الذي يعيش في القطب الشمالي على مسافة شاسعة من مصادر هذه الملوثات يشكل احد اكثر الشعوب معاناة من التلوث بتلك المواد، نظرا الى انهم يعتمدون بشكل اساسي في تغذيتهم على الحيوانات البحرية الدسمة كالاسماك والفقمة.*
* تشتمل "الملوثات العضوية الدائمة" على مركبات الديوكسين شديدة السمية ومواد بي سي بي اضافة الى مجموعة من مبيدات الحشرات مثل دي دي تي ومادة "ديالدرين". ويعتقد ان هذه الكيميائية مسؤولة عن القصور التناسلي لدى بعض مجموعات الدببة القطبية.*​*هل ستتناول السمك المطعّم بالملوثات العضوية الليلة؟*

​​*من المقلق أن المأكولات البحرية التي يتناولها سكان المناطق الحارة هي الأخرى تأثرت بالملوثات العضوية الدائمة. فالاسماك الغنية بالدهون تشكل مخزنا حيث تتراكم هذه الملوثات، ما يعني انها ستنتقل الى من يستهلكها. لذلك يشكل تصنيع الاسماك وتسويق لحومها ودهونها وسيلة لانتقال الملوثات العضوية الى البشر. *​​* في بعض الدول يتم استخدام الاسماك والماكولات البحرية المنتجة في مزارع، والماشية المنتجة للالبان، والدواجن، ومنتجات الخنزير كعلف للاسماك، ما يشكل مصادر اضافية لانتقال هذه المواد الى البشر.*​​* التعدين
*

*يؤدي التلوث المعدني الناجم من التنقيب عن المعادن وانتاجها وصناعات معالجتها الى الاضرار بالكائنات البحرية وقد يصبح بعضها غير صالح للاستهلاك البشري. وقد تساهم النشاطات البشرية بصورة ضخمة في مضاعفة التلوث. بالتالي، تبلغ كمية الزئبق التي تضخها الانشطة الزراعية في البيئة اربعة اضعاف او اكثر كمية الزئبق المنتجة طبيعيا كالعوامل الجوية وعوامل التعرية. *​​*النفط
*

*يشكل التلوث النفطي احد اكثر اشكال التلوث تكرارا ووضوحا وغالبا ما ينجم عن حوادث ناقلات النفط أوتفريغ مياه تنظيفها في البحر. واضافة الى تاثيرات هذا التلوث الفادحة والبارزة على المدى القصير الا انه قد يؤدي مشاكل خطيرة على المدى الطويل. ففي حال الناقلة "اكسون فالديز" التي جنحت الى اليابسة في ألاسكا عام 1989، ما زالت آثار التلوث النفطي الذي وقع منذ 15 عاما واضحة. الامر سيان في اطار حادثة "برستيج" التي غرقت مقابل الساحل الاسباني اواخر العام 2002 واسفرت عن خسائر اقتصادية فادحة، حيث انها لوثت اكثر من 100 شاطئ في فرنسا واسبانيا وضربت نشاطات صيد الاسماك المحلية*​​


----------



## صدامكو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الكود البريطاني


----------

